# So much for that!



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Hopefully they don't waste anymore time or money trying to close it back up.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Kinda old news. Anticipation sent me same image last week. Took a look for myself and she’s flowing good. Dnr is aware of it and is having conversations with the contractors they installed it and associated people that helped previously. 
Honestly we know the dam by pass has improved fishing so best thing people could do is contact the dnr and tell them you want the dam removed completely. Postings only go as far as us members for most part. I’m all in for the removal and will be including that in several emails this coming week.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I started with the emails the other day and have sent about 6-8 of them to rally support for dam removal. So far I did get one response from Michigan department of environment, short and kinda brief but was forwarded to next person in-line at the department. Here’s returned email 

Eric,

Luke Trumble has been forwarded your email. Dam Safety staff are working with US Fish and Wildlife and DNR staff on the fate of the dam. The dam’s main remaining purpose is as a lamprey barrier. Staff will be back on site in the next few weeks to discuss options and the future of the dam.

Luke’s email is below for your future use.

[email protected]

Teresa


I’m very appreciative of the responses I receive when emails are sent. This is a hot subject next few weeks as the people at hand will ultimately make the decisions moving forward. Definitely one person of sending emails isn’t going to get this done. If this is something you’d really want to see happen you send some emails or make a phone e call or two. Please weigh in on this subject folks. 



https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/SR39_541760_7.pdf



Page 23 is good one regarding Yates dam.
Photo might be to small to read but here is part of document. I’ll post some contact information next couple days for anyone interested


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Email or call
Sara Thomas fisheries supervisor 
734-718-0474
[email protected]

Lucas A. Trumble, P.E., Supervisor
Dam Safety Unit
Water Resources Division, EGLE
517-420-8923
[email protected] 

Clinton river watershed council 
2486010606

Cleyo Harris
248-221-0328
[email protected]
Covers: St. Clair, Black, Belle, Pine, Salt & Clinton river watersheds


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Always I thankful for the returned emails I receive back. Although the literature about browns and steelhead are not conclusive for each tributary but does effect each stream differently based on many factors. Now Yates mill owners most likely could be the biggest hurdle. Now if you look after recent storms the dam it self has suffered damage by wall opposite side of parking lot. I hope Yates will be accountable for any need work to fix also.


Hi Eric,

It was a good weekend and a relaxing vacation last week.

Thanks for sharing your points, these are ones which we have wrestled with a fair amount over the years. There certainly are a number of positives to be had by full removal of the dam but also a number of negatives. We are going to have a number of experts out in that area of the Clinton River this week to talk about how we could better manage the physical stream and some steps moving forward since the bypass “fix” has failed.

As the agency managing the fishery, we do still have concerns about letting too many steelhead get into Paint Creek since there is literature showing that steelhead smolts will have a negative impact on brown trout. If we had the ability to produce comparable trout fishing opportunities in other portions of southeast Michigan, we would probably approach this issue from a different angle, but Paint Creek is our premier brown trout fishery in the area.

The other side of the coin is that the dam is owned by Yates Cider Mill and they would have to be willing to remove it as well. At this time, they are not in favor of removing the dam.

As always, it is good to hear from you and I would be glad to keep the conversation going. Good luck and tight line!

Cleyo Harris
(248) 221-0328


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

Any update on if the bypass will remain open or be closed up agian?


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

By pass is open and will be to they come up with different options for that section/dam then plan needs to be signed off plus permits


----------

